# Took a big doe today



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

After a 2 year sit on the sidelines due to life getting in the way, went to a new piece of property Id never step foot on. After a little information exchange with the land owner, I set out with a chair and a rifle Id never carried in the woods that's been in the safe for 7 years other than sighting it in and at about 5:20 the biggest doe I have taken came out with two other deer I couldn't identify. 

Biggest doe Ive killed prior was a long nosed old girl that was 4.5y/o and weighed 112lbs on the hoof. This old gal had atleast 15-20lbs on her and a head like a donkey. Took a look at her toofers and Id say she was 5.5y/o


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

There was a guy the other day killed a doe 10 years old! Poor old thing only had two teeth in the back! Congradulations on your personal best doe.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome back to the woods . . . and nice job on your big doe


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice job Justin!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Clay! Bout killed my big arse draggin her out. Shoulda field dressed her, but in the miserable weather, dragging her guts and all seemed like the better option lol


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*season over*

congradulations, looks like my season is over with wife's been in the hospital for a week. She just had emergency surgery the other night. Keep the pictures coming fellers so I can hunt thru you guys.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice doe

Not to steal the thread, but hope your (SNDFLEE) wife has a speedy recovery


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

SNDFLEE said:


> congradulations, looks like my season is over with wife's been in the hospital for a week. She just had emergency surgery the other night. Keep the pictures coming fellers so I can hunt thru you guys.


Thank you. Wishing for a speedy recovery for your wife as well. I know the feeling of sitting a season out. Had to sit out last year due to losing access to the property I had and then getting caught with no land or $$ to lease at the time. Sat most of this season out as well just because of time and license cost for out of state (SC) license where my lease is.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the wishes for my wife she's a sick women:--|


----------

